# Hello



## Claire-Bear

Hello Im Claire and Im new here  Living in England now in a small town by Liverpool but hoping to go and work in Sharm El Sheikh as animator in hotels. Found this website from doing lots of research about living and working in Sharm. The Egypt forum all the people seem really helpful in there and have already learned a few things what I had no clue about and couldn't find any information on Google etc. Look forward to speaking to people on here


----------



## MaidenScotland

Welcome to the forum Claire, just ask away.

Maiden


----------



## Claire-Bear

Aww thankyou  I have been to Sharm 3 times now on holiday and I just love it there. I feel more comfortable there then I do in England. I decided 3 years ago that I wanted to go and work in Sharm and put it off but since I came back 3 weeks ago I have not wanted to or thought about anywhere else. I know working there is going to be completely different to going on holiday but its perfect time for me to go because I am not happy in my jobs here I don't want to do them, I just want my new job in the sun, really excited


----------



## hurghadapat

Claire-Bear said:


> Hello Im Claire and Im new here  Living in England now in a small town by Liverpool but hoping to go and work in Sharm El Sheikh as animator in hotels. Found this website from doing lots of research about living and working in Sharm. The Egypt forum all the people seem really helpful in there and have already learned a few things what I had no clue about and couldn't find any information on Google etc. Look forward to speaking to people on here


So why do you want to go and work as an animator in a hotel  have you any idea what sort of job this is  not going to add a lot to your cv for future work.


----------



## Claire-Bear

I have been dancing since the age of 5 and it is all I have ever wanted to do, I want to gain something for the 17 years I have danced and studied. I want to work as an animator because I love mixing with all different types of people, showing what skills I have by performing ( I know I might not be dancing in shows straight away, understand I might have to start off not dancing and work my way up). I understand that the jobs are long hours, late nights early mornings, you are never really 'off duty' while you are being seen around the hotel even if you are eating in resturant you still have to be respectful and polite to the guests. I know it wont look very good on future CV's but my CV isn't all that good at minute anyway haha, stuck in 2 dead end jobs here in england (cleaner, and work in a school kitchen) so perfect time for me to just go for it


----------



## iCaesar

Hello Claire , Feel Home =)
I really dont advise moving to Egypt This year ,maybe you should wait for some time till things settle down and get safer. (as in a few month after the Elections and such, just till we know which way it is going) 
=)


----------



## mamasue

Claire, I know you already realise you'll be working your butt off for very little money.... only just enough to live on, if you're lucky!
However....I'm kind of with iCaesar at the moment.... work visas are very hard to come by at the moment... the only way you'd probably be able to work is illegally.... and most good hotels are very reluctant to take staff illegally.
A dodgy place might take you.... but they'll treat you like cr*p, and you stand a chance of being thrown out of the country at a minute's notice.... and banned!
Also.... they're more likely to want people who speak more languages, for instance, Russian or German....that's where the guests are from!!
Living and working in an Egyptian tourist resort is nothing like being on holiday there.....it's definitely not one long holiday!!
I speak from experience!!
Also, as iCaesar rightly points out... the political climate is unstable right now....
How about waiting a couple of years, seeing what the situation's like before you make any decisions??


----------



## Claire-Bear

Thanks everybody for your tips, I am certainly not rushing into things because it is a massive step. I had an email off an agency asking me to go and work in Hurghada this month (a friend of mine worked for them in sharm, she gave me the name of the agency and website) and I said no and they asked me to try ASAP but I am not liking the pressure being put on me to rush into making a decision, plus I want to spend Christmas and New Year with my family so I wont be going until next year anyway. When I have been emailing agencies I have made sure I have told them I only speak English and some said no I need to speak more and some have said that it is fine because they have alot of English guests. I most definitely wont be going to work there if it is not all legit and legal and whenever I get an email back from a company I sit there and Google them for hours try and find more information out about them. Its all very hard work already haha

One more thing I wont be going any time soon because 11 weeks ago I damaged the ligaments in my ankle so I am going through physio to get my ankle back to normal so not sure how long it will take, still waiting for an appointment to come through


----------



## gerhardme1954

I go with mamasue and icaesar on this one Claire. They pointed out very valid issues to you. Right now things are uncertain in Egypt, and because visitor visas has been incredibly abused in the past their is a clampdown on this area, but again, typically uncoordinated, in chaotic fashion and unstructured. For what you want to do it is unlikely that a work permit would be issued and the associated residence visa, which is the only fully legal way to enter Egypt if you intent working here, so you could easily fall into the web of unscrupilious and wishy washy operator "establishments" with dubious goals for you.


----------



## Claire-Bear

I have had 4 different job offers now all with different companies would none of them be legal with work permits etc?


----------



## Eco-Mariner

_I have had 4 different job offers now all with different companies would none of them be legal with work permits etc? _

Most likely not.

It's not a place for single girls. If the Russian mafia doesn't hassle you the local ones will.
This forum is bursting with do's and don't over the years, do some reading. These offers are full of promises they never deliver. We don't want to have to say "we told you so."

Kind regards.
Eco-Mariner.


----------



## Claire-Bear

Hmmm I'm not sure what to do now bit worried about it all


----------



## MaidenScotland

Claire-Bear said:


> Aww thankyou  I have been to Sharm 3 times now on holiday and I just love it there. I feel more comfortable there then I do in England. I decided 3 years ago that I wanted to go and work in Sharm and put it off but since I came back 3 weeks ago I have not wanted to or thought about anywhere else. I know working there is going to be completely different to going on holiday but its perfect time for me to go because I am not happy in my jobs here I don't want to do them, I just want my new job in the sun, really excited





Alarm bells ring when I hear I have been on holiday 3 times and feel more comfortable there than in England... 6 weeks experience is nothing and does not give you any indication on how living in a country will be. I am returning to Cairo after 6 months away but only because I have a fantastic salary and package plus I have the backing of the embassy I work for with 24 hour access if I encounter any problems. My advice is if you are desperate to work in the sun wait until next year and try a Mediterranean country.


----------



## marenostrum

Claire-Bear said:


> Aww thankyou  I have been to Sharm 3 times now on holiday and I just love it there. I feel more comfortable there then I do in England. I decided 3 years ago that I wanted to go and work in Sharm and put it off but since I came back 3 weeks ago I have not wanted to or thought about anywhere else. I know working there is going to be completely different to going on holiday but its perfect time for me to go because I am not happy in my jobs here I don't want to do them, I just want my new job in the sun, really excited


Hi, i can understand why you are sick of England for how it is at the moment and the NW in particular (lived there myself for a bit close to Merseyside) but I would be very weary of getting a job in animation here. As someone else mentioned you will have all sorts of pervs coming after you, the money won't be great and it is hard work.

If I were you I would try working on cruise ships, the money is good, safeish, plenty of travel and sunshine.


----------



## Claire-Bear

Cruise ships wont be an option as massive fear of water and boats :lol: Just spoke to a friend who worked in Sharm as animator with one of the agencies who i applied with and she has said aslong as I don't go out alone, I will be in hotel so will be safer and she said the agency are good and give you your work permit etc so I do have little bit more faith now haha


----------



## Claire-Bear

The money side of it doesn't bother me because it is practically the same as what I earn now


----------



## King.Tut

Claire

I would not advise moving to Sharm at the moment. Work is still quiet and although your friend is saying you'll get a work permit, I can tell you now this is not the case. The authorities are clamping down and work permits are not being given to those without a skilled job. Animation jobs are low paid and although you'll work 6 sometimes 7 days, get your food and accomodation thrown in and enjoy the work, it's hard going and if you are caught working without a permit you risk being deported and banned from Egypt.

Coming here a few times on holiday does not reflect the life in Sharm at all. It's not all sun, swimming pools and Sakara! It's hard going!

So to break it down for you; crap working hours, hotel food, illegal work as permit will not be granted, risk of deportation if caught and putting up with holiday makers! Oh and of course the likelihood of having the Egyptian hotel staff flirt with you!

I came to Sharm many times over 7 years before deciding to move here and even then it's different to what I thought it would be. It may sound great and look like a fantastic thing to do but unless you've a substantial amount of cash to back you up if you don't work or get caught working illegally, I'd really advise against it at the moment. Wait till next year at least!


----------



## gerhardme1954

Claire,

From the way you write we can tell that you are minimum twenty-something. If i am wrong I apologise immediately, but if I am right, be careful my girl. There is nothing wrong with being twenty-something (I would love to be), but experience comes from falling into holes, and the problem with that is that some of those holes can be the kind that hurts and destroys futures.
A visit to Sharm is very romantic, beach, permanent sun and sea, but underneath all of that, for the non-holidaymaker, their is a completely different world that is not so cosy and sun-drenched and fun, and under the wrong conditions very vulnarable. Read vert carefully what maidenscotland is telling you the basis on why she is returning to Egypt. It is the only responsible way to do it, believe me. Your presence here must be important to somebody with power, or access to power. That is the reason why I have never been to Mogamma, and have no idea how people get visas/work permits. A company attorney asks for my passport every six months, I go for a HIV blood test annually, as he dictates (dont go to the hospital, somebody comes to my office to take the blood) and I simply get my passport back a couple days later, updated and done. It needs to be that way, in my humble opinion, or at least something like that.


----------



## marenostrum

gerhardme1954 said:


> I simply get my passport back a couple days later, updated and done. It needs to be that way, in my humble opinion, or at least something like that.


I got mine bacl all right but it was not in one piece 
They stapled through it on the photo page, needless hassle to get it replaced......


----------



## Helen Ellis

I was in Hurghada passport office on Saturday. My 1 year tourist visa was renewed as usual, BUT while there I over heard two people having problems with their work visas. One of these has been here 15 years and runs his own business, employing many Egyptian staff. He had, it seemed, been refused a renewal. So if you can't renew your work permit when you own the business, what is the chance of getting one for the first time as an employee. Needless to say he was not amused!


----------



## Claire-Bear

This might sound abit nasty but it is not meant that way but surely it cant all be negative about me wanting to do this job not read one positive thing about it. I wont be going until next year anyway march/april time


----------



## gerhardme1954

Hi Claire,

In the end of the day your are responsible for your life, not any of us, and yes, take advise as you see fit, they say a wise man/woman takes good advise, but of cause how do we know it is wise? You should not live in a glass bowl, and you should experience life, the good and the bad. Nothing wrong with being careful however, and taking precautions, and on your arrival taking into account what you think was good advise, when you measure the situation developing around you. Good luck!!


----------



## Claire-Bear

I am taking everything in what people are saying to me and I do appreciate all the help but would be nice to hear good things aswell as the bad :lol: I understand all the trouble what is going on over there and I know that it will be completely different to a holiday, may even feel like a completely different place but there must be some fun in doing it?


----------



## Claire-Bear

After having a video call with the manager of one agency and him explaining the work permit thing to me and then getting somebody to check it for me and also knowing how to get one if all that fails has given me hope and once again i am excited to start sending my CV off


----------



## saafend

Claire-Bear said:


> After having a video call with the manager of one agency and him explaining the work permit thing to me and then getting somebody to check it for me and also knowing how to get one if all that fails has given me hope and once again i am excited to start sending my CV off


Go for it Claire you will love it, its nothing like a holiday when you live here its even better. 
Good luck and keep us posted

Saaf


----------



## Claire-Bear

Thankyou I will do, I know it is going to be hard but I think it will be worth it  So excited now haha


----------



## CAIRODEMON

saafend said:


> Go for it Claire you will love it, its nothing like a holiday when you live here its even better.
> Good luck and keep us posted
> 
> Saaf


Advice that you have been given by the other forum members has been excelent. I agree 100%, but since I am old enough to be your dad and (appologies where relevant) so I think are most of the others, you really don't want to be hearing this. You actually want someone to say "great it will be a blast, get on the first plane".

No worries re. your CV, when you you reach your thirties nobody will care what you did for a short time in the past, unless you have stayed in that line of work in which case it may be mildly beneficial.

Since you seem set then go ahead, but take all the precautions listed above. In addition would suggest that you tell your present employers that you are going on a longish holiday and try and keep your jobs open, you can allways e-mail that you are not comming back if things do work out.

Most importantly, keep your passport with you. If you have to give it to someone to get a visa stamped then try and get it back immediately. 

Hope you enjoy it, but remember if something/somebody seems to good to be true, well.....


----------



## MaidenScotland

Claire-Bear said:


> This might sound abit nasty but it is not meant that way but surely it cant all be negative about me wanting to do this job not read one positive thing about it. I wont be going until next year anyway march/april time




Perhaps you should think about what we have said as we are giving first hand information from experience...


----------



## Claire-Bear

I have listened and took in what everybody has said and do appreciate it but it is a risk I am going to take, if it doesn't work out I can just get the next plane home not like I will be stuck there forever, I will financially be stable to buy my flight ticket home and try a different country if it fails.


----------



## txlstewart

Claire-Bear said:


> I have listened and took in what everybody has said and do appreciate it but it is a risk I am going to take, if it doesn't work out I can just get the next plane home not like I will be stuck there forever, I will financially be stable to buy my flight ticket home and try a different country if it fails.


Why bother to ask questions then???


----------



## Claire-Bear

I said I have LISTENED AND TOOK IN WHAT PEOPLE HAVE SAID not ignored them, there is no need for that attitude, isn't this a forum to ask questions? I have learnt alot from being on here and have appreciated everybodys help but does that mean I cant make my own decision on my own life plans??


----------



## MaidenScotland

Claire-Bear said:


> I said I have LISTENED AND TOOK IN WHAT PEOPLE HAVE SAID not ignored them, there is no need for that attitude, isn't this a forum to ask questions? I have learnt alot from being on here and have appreciated everybodys help but does that mean I cant make my own decision on my own life plans??




I think the problem is you have complained us for not telling you to just go for it and everything will be great ed.and that is one of the reasons I no longer allow love stories to be posedt.. people ask for opinions and then dont like the answer.


----------



## Claire-Bear

I have not complained, I have said there have been alot of negative posts and all I was trying to say is that it can't completely be doom and gloom, it is like everything you take the bad with the good. It isn't like I woke up one day and decided to leave my jobs, family and friends and go and sun it up in Egypt, it will be hard leaving everything and everyone on a risk of things not working out. I might be young but I'm not stupid, I have been researching this type of job for 3 years now and checking agencies out online etc I am not going into this with my eyes shut, I still have my guards up , I probably will be an easy target single english girl going to Egypt on her own for work but I am not going to be going out on my own, I wont take everything Egyptians say to me as literal. I just wanted to come on this forum talk to people, ask for help and then make my own decisions on what I want to do, but by the users last post asking me why I bothered to ask questions has made me weary of asking things on here now yes I am going to questions and use the replies/help that is given to me to make a decision. Anyway thanks for your help everybody


----------



## txlstewart

Are people's opinions "negative" because it's not what you wanted to hear? We live here now, which gives us a good perspective on what it's like now, post-Revolution. I respect that you've been researching this for three years, but things changed drastically in late January. 

Best of luck in whatever you do, and hopefully you'll stay safe.


----------



## hhaddad

Why is it that when we give information qualified by experience it's always taken as being negative.
Yes I'm back.


----------



## jojo

Claire-Bear said:


> I have not complained, I have said there have been alot of negative posts and all I was trying to say is that it can't completely be doom and gloom, it is like everything you take the bad with the good. It isn't like I woke up one day and decided to leave my jobs, family and friends and go and sun it up in Egypt, it will be hard leaving everything and everyone on a risk of things not working out. I might be young but I'm not stupid, I have been researching this type of job for 3 years now and checking agencies out online etc I am not going into this with my eyes shut, I still have my guards up , I probably will be an easy target single english girl going to Egypt on her own for work but I am not going to be going out on my own, I wont take everything Egyptians say to me as literal. I just wanted to come on this forum talk to people, ask for help and then make my own decisions on what I want to do, but by the users last post asking me why I bothered to ask questions has made me weary of asking things on here now yes I am going to questions and use the replies/help that is given to me to make a decision. Anyway thanks for your help everybody


I'm not in Egypt, nor am I ever likely to be. All I know is that over the past few months, theres been a revolution there, it still seems terribly unsettled and insecure. I've read previous posts on here - some of which are terrifying and those who've written them were terrified and in fear of their lives, families homes.... Most of the folk who post here have lived thru and are living thru the turmoil. I also know of several who have left because of it all. I guess its not going to be easy for you to find people who will tell you that its great and it'll be lovely living there! 

Jo xxx


----------



## chloemay

Claire-Bear said:


> Hello Im Claire and Im new here  Living in England now in a small town by Liverpool but hoping to go and work in Sharm El Sheikh as animator in hotels. Found this website from doing lots of research about living and working in Sharm. The Egypt forum all the people seem really helpful in there and have already learned a few things what I had no clue about and couldn't find any information on Google etc. Look forward to speaking to people on here


hiiii

im basically doin the exact same thing as you, ive already secured a job in a hotel and am plannin to move within the next few months just waiting for a start date. its pretty easy to get animation work n i can give u the email address for 1 of the animation managers who offered me a job he is looking for english girls now.
Any way the point of my message was to see if u would maybe want to add me on fb (if u have it) maybe we can chat n maybe meet up wen were both out there gunna need some english freinds lol!

x


----------



## Claire-Bear

chloemay said:


> hiiii
> 
> im basically doin the exact same thing as you, ive already secured a job in a hotel and am plannin to move within the next few months just waiting for a start date. its pretty easy to get animation work n i can give u the email address for 1 of the animation managers who offered me a job he is looking for english girls now.
> Any way the point of my message was to see if u would maybe want to add me on fb (if u have it) maybe we can chat n maybe meet up wen were both out there gunna need some english freinds lol!
> 
> x


Yeah sure I seen your thread and was thinking the same thing haha ermmm I don't know how we would go about swapping details because not allowed to post personal information, if you do 5 posts I can send you a private message and then give you my email etc


----------



## chloemay

Hii ive posted 5 times now and for some reason still cant private message but if u stick on the end of my user name u should be able to find me x


----------



## chilli76

Claire-Bear said:


> I have not complained, I have said there have been alot of negative posts and all I was trying to say is that it can't completely be doom and gloom, it is like everything you take the bad with the good. It isn't like I woke up one day and decided to leave my jobs, family and friends and go and sun it up in Egypt, it will be hard leaving everything and everyone on a risk of things not working out. I might be young but I'm not stupid, I have been researching this type of job for 3 years now and checking agencies out online etc I am not going into this with my eyes shut, I still have my guards up , I probably will be an easy target single english girl going to Egypt on her own for work but I am not going to be going out on my own, I wont take everything Egyptians say to me as literal. I just wanted to come on this forum talk to people, ask for help and then make my own decisions on what I want to do, but by the users last post asking me why I bothered to ask questions has made me weary of asking things on here now yes I am going to questions and use the replies/help that is given to me to make a decision. Anyway thanks for your help everybody


I'm 35 years old (not some little girl) and my advice to you is go for it, do everything by the book, do your research and live your life. I have had similar negativity from friends etc (and sometimes I wonder why some of the people on this forum live there when they appear to hate it/the people) and as long as you are sensible, I can't see the harm in giving it a go. At the end of the day, if it doesn't work out, you just come home (and it's better to regret something you have tried than something you haven't)!! Try to have some money behind you as back up. I plan to go to Sharm in April/May time for 6 months. I've thought about it a long time and have finally decided to go for it. My friend moved out there last year (she's 40!) and she works (legally I might add) for little money but wouldn't come back to england if you paid her!! Oh and also, not every egyptian man is a wrong un!! I have made many friends out there that I have known for years and years who are good people....there are good and bad in every nationality!!!
Best of luck in all you do and be happy 

Now, let the negative/defensive replies begin...... :lol:


----------



## jojo

chilli76 said:


> I'm 35 years old (not some little girl) and my advice to you is go for it, do everything by the book, do your research and live your life. I have had similar negativity from friends etc (and sometimes I wonder why some of the people on this forum live there when they appear to hate it/the people) and as long as you are sensible, I can't see the harm in giving it a go. At the end of the day, if it doesn't work out, you just come home (and it's better to regret something you have tried than something you haven't)!! Try to have some money behind you as back up. I plan to go to Sharm in April/May time for 6 months. I've thought about it a long time and have finally decided to go for it. My friend moved out there last year (she's 40!) and she works (legally I might add) for little money but wouldn't come back to england if you paid her!! Oh and also, not every egyptian man is a wrong un!! I have made many friends out there that I have known for years and years who are good people....there are good and bad in every nationality!!!
> Best of luck in all you do and be happy
> 
> Now, let the negative/defensive replies begin...... :lol:


While I agree with your sentiments, try to look at the situation like a grown up!!! The people on this forum dont hate you or want to keep Egypt to themselves, they've been thru hell and are still feeling very insecure and frightened, so its not something they can recommend as things stand. Egypt isnt a safe country anymore - its undegone a massive revolution. Both my daughters in the UK work for a major airline/tour operator who "used" to fly to Egypt and had many holiday destinations there - not anymore. They're one of many tour operators who have pulled out of Egypt at immense cost. Sadly, as a consequence, both my daughters jobs are on the line and the company is suffering badly! That to me suggests a pretty big problem, so by all means look into it, but bear in mind that the tourist industry is obviously suffering along with the country as a whole. 

However, give it a try, while you still know everything 


Jo xxx


----------



## Leannemarie

Claire-Bear said:


> Hello Im Claire and Im new here  Living in England now in a small town by Liverpool but hoping to go and work in Sharm El Sheikh as animator in hotels. Found this website from doing lots of research about living and working in Sharm. The Egypt forum all the people seem really helpful in there and have already learned a few things what I had no clue about and couldn't find any information on Google etc. Look forward to speaking to people on here


Hi Claire,
Im 24 and have been living and working in Sharm for the past year,I love it and would definitely recommend it to you.My hotel arranged the working visa for me.Im working in Guest Relations but all the staff in animation at my hotel are also provided with the visa.It will be hard work for you as you'll be working constantly,but its worth a try.If you need any help you can always contact me for advise.  Good luck


----------



## Claire-Bear

Leannemarie said:


> Hi Claire,
> Im 24 and have been living and working in Sharm for the past year,I love it and would definitely recommend it to you.My hotel arranged the working visa for me.Im working in Guest Relations but all the staff in animation at my hotel are also provided with the visa.It will be hard work for you as you'll be working constantly,but its worth a try.If you need any help you can always contact me for advise.  Good luck


Aww thankyou  You need to do some more posts before you can send/receive private messages so drop me a message when you can would love to hear from someone of a similar age to me and working in the tourist bit and get there take on everything first hand


----------



## Leannemarie

Claire-Bear said:


> Aww thankyou  You need to do some more posts before you can send/receive private messages so drop me a message when you can would love to hear from someone of a similar age to me and working in the tourist bit and get there take on everything first hand


No problem,I'd be happy to help,If you want u can add me on Facebook,My name is as above


----------



## Claire-Bear

Leannemarie said:


> No problem,I'd be happy to help,If you want u can add me on Facebook,My name is as above


I cant find you I posted you a message on your profile on here read it before it gets deleted hahahaha


----------



## jojo

This post is getting silly. No one is trying to stop you getting in touch with each other, so theres no need to behave like "naughty school kids". All the moderators are trying to do is to ask you to not disrespect those who are living and struggling to stay sane in Egypt and the posters are answering your questions with realism. Anyway, I'm going to close the thread as its serving no useful purpose. You've read whats been said and its your choice. Just be very careful

Jo xxx


----------

